# 14.35 Acres in rural VA, convenient to DC, Charlottesville, I-95



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to pop up the link to our place in Virginia--it's finally spruced up and officially on the market. 1300 sq ft rancher on 14.35 acres, recent roof, siding, and windows, situated on a private road with pretty good neighbors. It's got rural zoning, so you can have all sorts of livestock, but the land isn't really clear yet. It does have some solid potential for woodlot in the uncleared parts as there's some nice poplar, maple, and oak. It's fairly convenient to Washington DC, Charlottesville, and Fredericksburg without having the expense. If you enjoy boating and fishing, it's quite close to Lake Anna State Park. If you have questions about it or want the link, send me a PM--I'm not able to get the link to work properly in my post.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's the link:

http://www.c21nm.com/property-search-results.php#Propert---=170540438

Nice property! All the best on your sale.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

And our realtor put up a neat video walkthrough on YouTube: https://youtu.be/KEksC-clbnM

And here's an actual version of the listing--let's see if it works! http://www.mrishomes.com/homes-for-sale/11407-BOSTON-RD-UNIONVILLE-VA-22567-185608239


----------

